# 2012 Street Dreams Video: Mercedes SL63 AMG



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Just finished a brand new video. Wasn't trying to reinvent the wheel just a simple video outlining some of the key points of a detail in hopes to help customers understand what high level detailing is all about. Check it out would love to hear what you guys think...






Regards,

Dave :thumb:


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

cracking video very well put together, only thing that i would maybe look at is the color of donar car white doesnt show the finial reflections say a darker car would 

just my two pence worth


----------



## Shhh3 (May 16, 2007)

Awesome video, sound track is just right.


----------



## Jayme_ (Dec 8, 2011)

Thats amazing! watching it several times! its like watching a real movie


----------



## fishbonezken (Apr 17, 2010)

Very nice! Love the camera work!
I wonder how much did it cost ?


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Great, great, great video Dave!

Congratulations!


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

very very good ,sound track is perfect for it


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Great video, very nice car.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Awesome ! My kind of video, kudos Dave

Baz


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Awesome video, credit to you for making it. Sound track is perfect IMO


----------



## cocos (Dec 28, 2010)

Great video, and very nice work!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Real precise video , great Job Dave :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Sparky160 said:


> Awesome video, credit to you for making it. Sound track is perfect IMO


I worked on this with a partner, I did not do all the editing myself.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great work and very nice video :thumb:

mike


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Cracking video Dave


----------



## razorak (Jan 9, 2012)

now that's a great video.

congratulations very deep


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

WOW, WOW, and WOW!!!!

I just...:argie:

Fantastic!!! :thumb:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## bluegttdi (Jan 4, 2009)

i dont post much but had say awesome video.


----------



## ProDetail (May 3, 2011)

great productions! CONGRATS!!


----------



## Robbie.M (Feb 10, 2010)

brilliant work.. video is amazing


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Brilliant video and work Dave:thumb: I like how all the steps are covered during the detailing and the paint correction process , it shows precisely how it's done . And that at the end of the day is what matters .

The finishing touches to this video are towards the end , just brilliant idea !

Mario*


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Somebody likes the Inception soundtrack  cracking video


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Great video :thumb:

may I ask who done soundtrack ??


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Lovin it......


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

That is a fantastic video and as already said the soundtrack is spot on really fits the video. Well done


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

Awesome video Dave!

The music, the editing and the final clip.... TOP NOTCH! :thumb:

Oh, and the cars not bad either


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Very well put together.
100k sl63 amg was a great choice of car


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Glad everyone seems to like it, I am very happy with how it came out. Look forward to doing more in the future!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there mate :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great video..


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

great video David.... Did you have it pro done or was it something you and some mates did? what the sound track?


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

excellent video perfect advertisement


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

123quackers said:


> great video David.... Did you have it pro done or was it something you and some mates did? what the sound track?


Music is by Hans Zimmer. A friend of my is a videographer and he did much of the work with regards to editing and shooting:thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

dsms said:


> Music is by Hans Zimmer. A friend of my is a videographer and he did much of the work with regards to editing and shooting:thumb:


Thanks for that, Great work all round look forward to some more Videos very soon we hope.........:thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Very sweet indeed, respect large:thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very professional, like it alot! I might even borrow some ideas for our next one if that's ok


----------



## zoomzoom (Mar 11, 2012)

Great video


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

stunning, simply stunning.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice work Dave! Love the vid mate! :thumb:


----------

